

Show HN: Tablo – Create and publish books socially - ashdav
http://tablo.io

======
jwise0
> Don't worry about tax details or bank approvals. The only thing you need is
> a PayPal email address!

That is an _incredibly_ bad idea to phrase things that way. In general, unless
you're a tax attorney, you should not ever tell somebody not to worry about
tax details. In the US, it's almost certainly the case that income from self-
publishing is taxable, and there are _lots_ of details that need to be worried
about -- enough that a self-publishing site probably can't even get close to
worrying about it for you.

------
dethstar
I don't really like the fact that despite having to pay to use the tools
you're not getting all the royalties. Like buying carpenter tools and getting
80% royalties off the table you made.

~~~
ashdav
We've had some feedback about this so we're toying with a new pricing model.
See [http://tablo.io/plans](http://tablo.io/plans)

More inline with a blogging service. Thoughts?

~~~
dethstar
Yeah I think that's pretty okay I guess. I'm guessing it shouldn't look like
this: [http://i.imgur.com/QfWgsHs.png](http://i.imgur.com/QfWgsHs.png)

~~~
ashdav
Nope, just a mockup. We'll make the real one look pretty :)

------
bionsuba
Looks nice, but there are three things that I absolutely need for any book
publishing platform.

* The ability to sell multiple packages, each with different files

* The ability to capture buyer's emails

* The ability to set my own arbitrary pricing

No publishing site on the internet does this, and I am not about to give up
these benefits just so I can have some automated convenience.

~~~
davidw
Nathan Barry uses Gumroad, as he suggests in his book 'Authority' for the
above reasons. It's not really a 'book' publishing platform though, or at
least it's not specific to that.

I'm not entirely convinced it's the best thing for most authors, but that's a
longer post for another time.

~~~
bionsuba
Authority is where I got these requirements ;), and yes, its best suited for
technical books IMO.

------
esschul
There's some encoding issues here. Can't write æøå, which is important letters
in the norwegian language.

And it is seriously slow now, might be where it's been deployed, might be that
I'm waiting for googleadservices on each page load. Might be the hug of death
from hn.

------
ams6110
NoScript says your site is attempting an XSS attack.

------
mercurialshark
Nice job! Question, are you guys using an API so users can share their
contributions/writing potentially to other platforms?

------
jjsz
Crowdfunding should be free, pageviews, editor needs to be like penflip,
collaboration like social github, dedicated ircs, all billed by dedicated
storage standards. Focus on the real service: publishing to multiple
bookstores, ISBNs and collaboration.

------
clin_
Hey! You're the guys I saw in the Avalon lounge Saturday night.

Hope my drunken pool playing didn't annoy you too much. Things seem to be
getting off to a good start with Tablo—good luck!

------
abhia
Can you comment on the pricing structure? Breakdown why exactly it is $99?

